# 05 Pathfinder A/C hose leak



## pathfinder rider (Apr 25, 2008)

I'm told my 2005 Pathfinder needs the a/c line that runs form the front to the rear replaced. The whole body has to removed form the frame to access the parts. I'm told that this isn't covered under my extended warranty because of corrosion. They haven't even seen the part yet until they remove the body. Whomever designed that system without the thought of repair was out to lunch. Also for a part that is in such a spot with the potential of premature rusting one would think it would be made more durable. Has anyone else have the same problem? I know of one other. Nissan Canada has offered to pay for the part and half the labour. Not good enough for me. This will be a huge problem for them if it is a wide spread problem.


----------



## ianwpg (May 27, 2008)

I had the same problem last spring. I was eventually told that it was a design flaw and lots of 05 Pathfinders were getting the lines replaced. After arguing with them for 3 weeks, they finally agreed to cover the cost even though I had gone over the mileage for warranty. I was told it would have cost me over $2000 to get it fixed. I would not back down - ask for the parts and labour to be all covered. You will also be without the vehicle for at least 2 days, maybe 3. Good luck!


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

ianwpg said:


> I had the same problem last spring. I was eventually told that it was a design flaw and lots of 05 Pathfinders were getting the lines replaced. After arguing with them for 3 weeks, they finally agreed to cover the cost even though I had gone over the mileage for warranty. I was told it would have cost me over $2000 to get it fixed. I would not back down - ask for the parts and labour to be all covered. You will also be without the vehicle for at least 2 days, maybe 3. Good luck!


Wow, that's unfortunate. I thought I remembered reading some time ago someone's coolant line (aluminum tubing) was corroding. Guess it was the AC line then.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

This is a problem with the Armada rear A/C lines too! We have had 3 so far at my dealership!


----------



## pathfinder rider (Apr 25, 2008)

*Rear A/C and heat line leaks!*

My story continues. Since my last posting, I have been through hell trying to get Nissan Canada to fess up that there is a design flaw with this part and to fully pay for the repair. 

To update everyone, anyone who owns any Nissan product with the rear climate control, this part will fail! I have been in the automotive manfacturing field for more than 22 years. I was a consultant for six years to the engineers at Toyota Canada's award winning Cambridge R&D and assembly plant. My job was to solve problems of this nature. The problem (this is my professional opinion only) is that they have used an anodized aluminum tube for the rear A/C and heat lines. That in it's self isn't that bad, but stainless tube would have been my choice of material. The tubes are a whole assembly and what they have done in some spots is wraped the tubes with a type of closed cell rubber like foam. One spot for example, at the rear on the cooling lines, they have this foam with a nylon tie to hold the two tubes together and prevent them from rubbing. The pressure of the nylon tie has made the rubber to flare open on either side of it. This allows dirt such as sand and salt to get trapped inside. This abrasive will wear through the anodizing (which is an electrically applied coating that penatrates the aluminum to prevent oxidization) and eventually through the tube. It is this design flaw that has caused my A/C line to fail. One could say that once the anodizing removed, the tube corroded. My opinion is that even with the anodizing removed, the failure is under the foam and the sandy paste on my part would limit the oxygen needed for the aluminum to "oxidize or corrode" . Thus it would have taken a long time to corrode through. Instead, I feel the sand that was trapped by this design or manufacturing defect has caused this premature failure. These parts will fail! It will be just a matter of time. I have seen the replacement part. They have omitted the rubber around the A/C line where my part failed. This also demostrates that there is a manufactures defect. Unfortunately the rubber is still on in other spots including the heat line as mentioned above. 

My story is a long one with calls to many Nissan dealerships that keep contradicting each other. Some say they have repaired a few of these all under warranty and it is at least a two day job. Another says that it isn't covered and they can fix it in under a day. The one under a day butchered my previous Pathfinder doing the timing belt. I can't trust them with this repair. 

The other thing that is happening with my situation is that Nissan Canada has offered to pay for 2/3 of the labor and for the part. This is what the industry calls a "good will offer". (my opinion it is an admition of guilt) For me this is not good enough! The manufactures must make their vehicals with parts of reasonable durability. The courts call this an "implied" warranty, which takes over and above the manufactures "expressed written warranty". . There is a list as to what is resonable druability for different parts of cars that manufactures and the courts go by. A/C systems should last about seven years.Three years for an A/C part to fail falls well short of this. Also giving the fact that you have to remove the body off the frame! I don't care even if I did the repair myself, my truck will not be the same as it is now. It is clearly unrealistic for someone to have to remove the body off the frame to repair this part every three years. That is how long my part lasted. Nissan has a big problem on thier hands. If this was a brake line, there would be a massive recall at their cost. 

Everyone with this rear climate control should inspect these lines under the passenger side. You can't miss them. Look closely where the tubes have been wrapped. Drag your finger to see if there is any grit under the rubber. Stand your ground to have this fixed. When I get mine done, I'm going to get them to seal the ends of this rubber with undercoating spray before they install it. Even one speck of sand is too many because when the A/C cycles, it causes the lines to vibrate which makes the grit vibrate and act like a mini sander. Not good!

Again, for legal purposes, this is only my opioion.

Please reply. I would like to hear from others who have this part. Take a look under your trucks and post your findings. Many people are going to have this same problem. They don't need the added stress of fighting to get the repair fully paid for. It is only fair.

Sorry to be long winded. 
Thanks.


----------



## pathfinder rider (Apr 25, 2008)

Were these covered by any warranty? What was the cause of their failures?


----------



## gp32765 (Sep 18, 2008)

*leak*

I have the same leak now and they say it will cost$700. Can I just plug the hole and line somehow and do without the rear a/c? If so what can I use to do this. Just do not want to have to spend $700 right now.


----------



## pathfinder rider (Apr 25, 2008)

I would stand your ground and demand them to fix it for free. My repair was finally done at no charge to me, but I had to put up a fight. Get your selling dealership involved. Gather all the evidence you can that others have had the same repair done at no charge. This has set the standard for others to recieve the same consideration. It is a design flaw that has caused these lines to fail and there are going to be alot more owners with this problem. 

If you want to cap off the lines, goto an air conditioning specialist and they should be able to do something for you. Just keen in mind, it isn't just the A/C lines but there are two lines for a rear heater core also. These will also be subject to the same problem and should also be capped off.

Good luck.


----------



## rmello (Oct 30, 2008)

*rmello*

I have the same problem as well. I just bought my 05 Armada from a scumbag dealer in Biddeford, ME (Acquaviva) that knew it was bad. He just filled it with freon before I bought it. Now a week later he expects me to pay for the repair. Anyway at 36k miles, it should be a mfg cost. Any thoughts on the best way to go about it?


----------



## greybrick (Feb 11, 2008)

pathfinder rider said:


> My story continues. Since my last posting, I have been through hell trying to get Nissan Canada to fess up that there is a design flaw with this part and to fully pay for the repair.
> 
> To update everyone, anyone who owns any Nissan product with the rear climate control, this part will fail! I have been in the automotive manfacturing field for more than 22 years. I was a consultant for six years to the engineers at Toyota Canada's award winning Cambridge R&D and assembly plant. My job was to solve problems of this nature. The problem (this is my professional opinion only) is that they have used an anodized aluminum tube for the rear A/C and heat lines. That in it's self isn't that bad, but stainless tube would have been my choice of material. The tubes are a whole assembly and what they have done in some spots is wraped the tubes with a type of closed cell rubber like foam. One spot for example, at the rear on the cooling lines, they have this foam with a nylon tie to hold the two tubes together and prevent them from rubbing. The pressure of the nylon tie has made the rubber to flare open on either side of it. This allows dirt such as sand and salt to get trapped inside. This abrasive will wear through the anodizing (which is an electrically applied coating that penatrates the aluminum to prevent oxidization) and eventually through the tube. It is this design flaw that has caused my A/C line to fail. One could say that once the anodizing removed, the tube corroded. My opinion is that even with the anodizing removed, the failure is under the foam and the sandy paste on my part would limit the oxygen needed for the aluminum to "oxidize or corrode" . Thus it would have taken a long time to corrode through. Instead, I feel the sand that was trapped by this design or manufacturing defect has caused this premature failure. These parts will fail! It will be just a matter of time. I have seen the replacement part. They have omitted the rubber around the A/C line where my part failed. This also demostrates that there is a manufactures defect. Unfortunately the rubber is still on in other spots including the heat line as mentioned above.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great posting on this problem. It's one of the reasons why I bought the simpler S model for offroad use, less things to fúck up. 

.


----------



## leeban (Nov 21, 2008)

This is great information. Im about to buy a 2005 Pathfinder and I think after reading this im going to pass. I wanted the LE model . im assuming that this model is one of the affected ones.


----------



## ws6 (Oct 20, 2009)

Pathfinder rider, we also have an 05 Pathfinder which we just recently found has the same problem. Of course, they do not want to honor our warranty. How many ppl have contacted you regarding this?


----------



## 05Pathfindr (May 21, 2010)

Quick question here. My rear AC line seems to be leaking coolant and so I have to assume that since its a dual line in the back one has coolant and the other freon for heat and cold?????


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

can anyone outline, possibly with a diagram (a rough "sketch" would be fine) where the trouble spots tend to be?
that would sure help those of us who would like to try to prevent this problem.


----------



## 05Pathfindr (May 21, 2010)

As I read earlier in this thread I think its where the lines connect togethor there is sand and salt that gets in and corrodes the lines. You can see hte connectors that are every few feet or so.


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

thanks a bunch!


----------



## vicvic (Mar 4, 2009)

Has anyone actually done this repair or seen it done? I am looking to do it myself, as I have a rather incompetent dealer who seems to know nothing about the problem. The manager tried to convince me there were no rear AC lines there and that it was just ducts going to the rear. If you have done it maybe you could let me know what is involved, and if both sides of the frame need to come off. From another post I read, a Nissan mechanic stated he only had to lift the body off on the passenger side. 
Thanks for any insight.


----------



## Ron-BC (Aug 29, 2010)

I was researching this problem, so that I could add an article to my website on how to perform or show a permanent fix to the Nissan problem.
We apply the same fix to the Ford Explorers and Dodge Caravans, Chev Suburbans / Yukons, etc. Any vehical with rear AC lines in aluminum can be permanently repaired in this manner. 
The body on the Pathfinder does NOT need to be lifted.
What we do is recover any remaining refrigerant. (Most times it is all gone) We un-do the lines at the front where the rear lines are connected to the front section. We pull the rear seat and trim to expose the rear evaporator.
We then disconnect the lines that come off the rear expansion valve, and weld in our own 90 degree connections. These will fit through the hole in the floor where the original pipes came through. We will use a standard Tube-O fitting so that the hose we install will be tight to the floor. We then cut the fittings at the front connection and weld in some furrels that we can crimp our thick ID AC hose. We crimp the fitting we created at the front, then feed the lines to the rear. We mate to the Tube O fittings we installed and cut the hose to the right length. We hang the installed hose and crimp fittings using our portable crimper. Install the rear connections. Pressure test with Nitrogen and test all connections. Evacuate and recharge the AC.
The rear lines we installed abouve the exhaust sheild get wrapped in an insulating fabric to minimize heat from the muffler.
This is a permanent repair that costs about 1200.00 at our shop (for the Pathfinders)and the same method works on almost all rear AC setups. Some vehicals need extra work if there is allot of corrosion around the rear expansion valves or evaporator connections. We will be posting articles with pictures at www.autocheckauto.ca soon...
Cheers.


----------



## dadofripley (Jan 25, 2012)

*2007 UK spec same leak twice*

I have had a similar problem with the leak at the rear of the AC pipe near the rear wheel arch onth driver side ( in the UK). The first time it happened when the vehicle was 2 years old Nissan eventually replaced the pipe by lifting the body off. It did take them a couple of visits for them to find a leak though. This first replacement was performed under warranty. Unfortuneately the leak reappeared ( first noticed at an annual service a few months after the replacement by a note saying I should get an AC top up!) but it was not really noticed until the summer months when the vehicle was out of warranty. 

I took the vehicle back to the Nissan main dealer and had to pay for an inspection and typically they said there was no leak that they could find but put a UV tracer dye in anyway. 7 days later there was no cold air at all and I took it back in. This time they noticed that the pipes around the rear whell arch were covered in liquid and dye. I was informed that the pipes would have to be replaced meaning the body would have to be lifted and at a hefty charge of in excess of £1200 pounds. When I protested the dealer contacted NISSAN Europe and they came back with an offer of paying 50% of the parts cost bringing the potential bill down to approx £750. 

I was obviously not atisfied by this as it is obviously a design fault and I am currently waiting for Nissan to repond with a free replacement or else I will be forced to excercise my rights under the Consumer law that we have here in the UK. This is still a time consuming process.

It is annoying that my choice of vehicle was between the Pathfinder and the Landrover Discovery and I chose the Pathfinder for it's reliability.

I will keep you posted as to Nissans reponse to this case.


----------



## Xeno (Oct 5, 2005)

I guess you could cap it of and eliminate it for a quick easy fix.


----------



## dadofripley (Jan 25, 2012)

*Nissan have agreed to a full repair*

I am glad to report that Nissan have agreed to replace the AC pipe free of charge and cover all the labour costs, needless to say I am very glad as I did not fancy a protracted claim in the small claims court as I am a bit busy just now.


----------



## ronaldf21 (Feb 7, 2012)

my 05 path started to leak antefreeze in the rear end....the two pipes were all corroded, i cut the little section and conected with a cooling ruber hose, it is working but already saw the other secction that is gonna star to leak, i think im gona replace it all with the same hose, dont know how good it is but dealer way too much...if not, just gap....:thumbdwn:


----------



## dostrowsky (Mar 23, 2012)

I just purchased a 2006 Pathfinder SE and it appears to be leaking refrigerant at the rear junction box. The Nissan dealer I went to claims the o-rings will probably solve the problem, but they cannot just replace the o-rings as these are not available so they must lift the body from the frame and replace the line set. Is this truly the case? Can I fight with them to have this paid by Nissan? How would I go about doing that?


----------



## Ron-BC (Aug 29, 2010)

dostrowsky said:


> I just purchased a 2006 Pathfinder SE and it appears to be leaking refrigerant at the rear junction box. The Nissan dealer I went to claims the o-rings will probably solve the problem, but they cannot just replace the o-rings as these are not available so they must lift the body from the frame and replace the line set. Is this truly the case? Can I fight with them to have this paid by Nissan? How would I go about doing that?


Hi.
Orings are available for any application. Any fitting. They may not have a kit that has that size as they are not AC repair people.
The junction blocks will have allot of corrosion in the aluminum and Orings will probably not fix the problem.
If you want to take it to an AC specialist, you may find someone to replace the aluminum lines with rubber like we do. 
Our repair does NOT require removing the body from the frame. Replacing the long AC lines with new aluminum lines will require the removal of body. Thats the only way that Nissan can do it. They make more money off of you also. Plus, they get to replace their crappy aluminum lines in another few years because of the repeat failure of said parts.
I have no idea how to get Nissan to pay, but someone else here may have an idea...
My suggestion is to take your car to an AC specialist.
Check on IATN.NET for a good AC shop in your area.
Good Luck!
Ron
Auto Check Automotive
11 Cliff Street
Nanaimo, BC V9R 5E6, Canada
(250) 714-1997


----------



## dostrowsky (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the response Ron. I have worked out a deal with the dealer I bought it used from. They are willing to pay the labour if I buy the parts. Seems fair to me. I still cannot believe these tubes would fail as quickly as they did. Hopefully the new ones will last a little longer!


----------



## Ron-BC (Aug 29, 2010)

dostrowsky said:


> Thanks for the response Ron. I have worked out a deal with the dealer I bought it used from. They are willing to pay the labour if I buy the parts. Seems fair to me. I still cannot believe these tubes would fail as quickly as they did. Hopefully the new ones will last a little longer!


Thants probably a good trade. Be sure you are not paying too much for the parts. Better still, demand that you pay dealer cost. Check pricing against another dealer.
Also look at the lines that run under the seat to the rear evaporator. Pull up the rear seat, passenger side to look.
Be sure to re-checck their work in a few months time for leaks. They should install a UV dye in the system for future rechecks. Ask about this.
Use a product like Rust Check availible in an spray can to coat the lines afterwards, and be sure to soak the mounting brackets that wrap the lines and secure to the body, and you should be OK.
Re-coat yearly to protect. (Spray the rear heater pipes too)
Ron
Auto Check Automotive
11 Cliff Street
Nanaimo, BC V9R 5E6, Canada
(250) 714-1997

www.autocheckauto.ca


----------



## sasaws (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello,

I have a 2006 Pathfinder with 67,000KM. Our AC stopped working last week, I took it into Nissan and was told due to "rusty" AC lines they need to replace them. It will cost $1800.00 and is not covered under the extended warranty I purchased with the truck. I have a 2001 Xterra with 300,000KM with a AC that just stopped working (decent lifespan!). There is obviously a defect with the pathfinder. I called Nissan Canada and they absolutely they will not cover this. I am filing a vehicle complaint with Transport Canada not that this will help. For those who ended up having this repair covered, are you in Canada or the USA?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

For those that can't get their AC lines covered under warranty by Nissan and need a spot repair on their AC line, there are repair kits (such as Dorman Products #800-600) to repair such leaks. A well equiped auto repair shop should have one; they run about $300. 

New Dorman® 800-600 A/C Line Repair Kit


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

dadofripley said:


> I have had a similar problem with the leak at the rear of the AC pipe near the rear wheel arch onth driver side ( in the UK). The first time it happened when the vehicle was 2 years old Nissan eventually replaced the pipe by lifting the body off. It did take them a couple of visits for them to find a leak though. This first replacement was performed under warranty. Unfortuneately the leak reappeared ( first noticed at an annual service a few months after the replacement by a note saying I should get an AC top up!) but it was not really noticed until the summer months when the vehicle was out of warranty.
> 
> I took the vehicle back to the Nissan main dealer and had to pay for an inspection and typically they said there was no leak that they could find but put a UV tracer dye in anyway. 7 days later there was no cold air at all and I took it back in. This time they noticed that the pipes around the rear whell arch were covered in liquid and dye. I was informed that the pipes would have to be replaced meaning the body would have to be lifted and at a hefty charge of in excess of £1200 pounds. When I protested the dealer contacted NISSAN Europe and they came back with an offer of paying 50% of the parts cost bringing the potential bill down to approx £750.
> 
> ...


Check the link below, show them the website that CANADIANS know what to do. :givebeer: Maybe they'll consider repairing it this way... if the design is very similar.

http://autocheckauto.ca/page/pathfinder


----------



## sasaws (Jun 7, 2012)

The Dealership and Nissan Canada is refusing to budge. They want 1800 to repair the lines (not replace), this includes a AC Drier, Condenser and system recharge. I think the dealership is ripping me off. 

I have a extended warranty and am considering small claims court at this point. I truly believe the lines are defective. Rusting through at 60,000KM is ridiculous.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

sasaws said:


> The Dealership and Nissan Canada is refusing to budge. They want 1800 to repair the lines (not replace), this includes a AC Drier, Condenser and system recharge. I think the dealership is ripping me off.
> 
> I have a extended warranty and am considering small claims court at this point. I truly believe the lines are defective. Rusting through at 60,000KM is ridiculous.


It's actually not the line that is defective, it's a design flaw. Sand gets between the aluminium line and plastic clamp. From there it just rubs as you're driving. To actually prevent this from occuring, the area should be undercoated when purchased new. 

A Toyota engineer actually bought a Pathfinder and explained the above as the cause and preventative action. I can't remember what type of material that should have been used.

I have 76000km on my Pathfinder without having this issue. Guess I should thank the people that undercoated my Pathfinder.

If you lose in small claims court, take it to a small shop that deals with automotive coolant and A/C.


----------

